# H20i 2.5 Meet. Lets make it happen!



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Figuring this might be a good idea seeing as the 5 cyl meet i went to last year was a joke.....

Opinions on where it should be, when, what day ETC

GO


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I will be there, but without the Rabbit. Leaving her in Toronto for this show.

Name the place and time and I will make an appearance.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

in for this.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Good idea :thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

I posted about this a while back but will be my firs time at h2o and I have no clue of the spots to have it. So maybe someone that has attended can chime in with a spot and day/time.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thursday or friday is going to be the best. Im thinking between 10am and noon, just because there are other gtg's that people will want to go to


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

I wanted to something like this too, or just have all the 2.5's park at the same spot for the mk5 meet. But I guess that kinda leaves out those mk6 guys....


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

So maybe the better thing to do would to meet somewhere close to the MK5 meet and all cruise in together. An orchestra of engines firing every 144 degrees of rotation


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> Thursday or friday is going to be the best. Im thinking between 10am and noon, just because there are other gtg's that people will want to go to


If that is the case you can count me out, won't be in OC til prolly around 2-3pm on Friday.


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

im down, but i wont be there till saturday morning. i gota work friday midnight shift:facepalm:


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

In. get me away from my stoopid fsi/tsi bitchfest roommates.


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Is this going anywhere? I would like to see something happen the cruz would be good.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm down. Just post up where and when.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

good idea.


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

How about meeting at Dumser's on 50 and cruising to the mkv meet? say meet there around 3ish and head to the meet about 330


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd say give us at least an hour with the 2.5 guys, just to talk things over, share ideas and all that jazz before we get all giddy with the mk5 people.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

mc12000 said:


> How about meeting at Dumser's on 50 and cruising to the mkv meet? say meet there around 3ish and head to the meet about 330


Meet @ 3 and roll out @ 4 sounds good to me.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Meet @ 3 and roll out @ 4 sounds good to me.


im rolling with you there


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

rollcall


Brabbit32
GTACanuck
nickbeezy
kevin FaKiN spLits
SocoJoe
mc12000
dirtydub33
KyleLaughs
KyleCrish



Dumser's at 3PM


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Im all the way down on 7'th & St. Louis, shouldnt be a problem to make my way over :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Im all the way down on 7'th & St. Louis, shouldnt be a problem to make my way over :thumbup:


hey jordan, want to meet up? i am staying on 11th st a fewblocks down.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> rollcall
> 
> 
> Brabbit32
> ...


If everyone is cool with that time someone should post in the "Official meets" list in the Events section so the 2.5 meet doesn't say TBA any more.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

bump TTT

one week and a half away!




SocoJoe said:


> If everyone is cool with that time someone should post in the "Official meets" list in the Events section so the 2.5 meet doesn't say TBA any more.


i just PMed the OP for the consolidated list to get our meet posted up.


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> bump TTT
> 
> one week and a half away!
> 
> ...


Added to the consolidated list!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

meechelle said:


> Added to the consolidated list!


thank you!


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ill be there. Look for the shaved rabbit with green pearl paint 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

list updated. i cant wait to see that bodywork and paint! 

just about one more week 



nickbeezy said:


> rollcall
> 
> 
> Brabbit32
> ...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

have fun boys....i'm not coming down this year. 
don't kill each other


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

so do we have a time and place?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

KyleLaughs said:


> so do we have a time and place?


 Dumser's at *3PM* over on *49th st* 
edit: *on *Saturday* before the MKV meet


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

Damn, exact same time as the Mk6 GTG...


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

im down dumser's ice cream @ 3


----------



## Antmandubbin (Jun 11, 2008)

im in! see you there!


----------



## cptslowmkv (Apr 2, 2011)

i guess i can leave the outcast meet early. count me in:thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Leaving tonight gents! If anyone who knows me wants to stop by my place there, as always more than welcome to come talk shop and have some :beer: 

Call or shoot a txt 4 1 6 9 0 6 5 2 7 0 :thumbup: Im near 7'th and North St. Louis


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Guna try to make this


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> Dumser's at *3PM* on *Saturday*over on *49th st*
> before the MKV meet





nickbeezy said:


> rollcall
> 
> 
> Brabbit32
> ...


 sorry if the time of the meet conflicts with some other meets...its hard to find a time that suits everybody. but if you miss us at the 2.5 meet. no big deal, catch us at the MKV meet.


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> sorry if the time of the meet conflicts with some other meets...its hard to find a time that suits everybody. but if you miss us at the 2.5 meet. no big deal, catch us at the MKV meet.


 But not all of us have mkVs......


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

I has five cylinderz but no 2.5


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

This place is amazing guys! Whomever is still thinking on going and has never come, do it. 

There was a condo fire on 40th ave and Ocean Gateway (Philadelphia). Hopefully none of our guys is out of luck..... Happened this afternoon.


----------



## JERSEY_WABBIT (Oct 14, 2011)

Ill try to make it


----------

